# Some emails on Clinton's server were beyond top secret



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Some of the classified emails found on former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's home server were more sensitive than top secret, according to an inspector general for the intelligence community.

IG: Some emails on Clinton's server were beyond top secret


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Noooooo Really you dont say but she didnt do anything illegal comeonnn mannnnnn barf


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

One thing that I noticed is that a lot of the press is not reporting this. Today around 2pm I got an alert from Fox News on my cell phone. Their story got pretty in depth with the story and then on Yahoo I found this piddly article that I almost didn't see.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

Lets not get carried away with this. There are only a handful of people with an ultra classification.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

So then they were Top TOP secret. No wonder she said she'd expose Rosewell. And now Mulder and Scully are coming back. It's all starting to fit together! There's a smoking man out there somewhere.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If I or you had transmitted this information from our yahoo email mail what would be the outcome. Sodemy in prison.

We are all preaching to a closed arena with only 10 percent of the population. 

The typical Democrat voter 53 percent of the population does not care. 
Hillary could be an enabler to sexual assault 
Hillary could be documented lying to the public regarding the death and torture of us citizens
Hillary could support selling human baby parts for profit at a government funded abortion clinic.
Hillary could be documented personally stealing a quarter million dollars worth of historic art from the white house.


And all she has to do is call her self a democratic candidate and her constituents will vote for her.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

alterego said:


> And all she has to do is call her self a democratic candidate and her constituents will vote for her.


Because she has a vagina.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Because she has a vagina.


I'm pretty sure no man has ever had the motivation to verify that...


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I'm pretty sure no man has ever had the motivation to verify that...


If you want to verify that Hillary has a vagina, today is your lucky day! Buck Bored is the name, Hillary's.... NO! I CAN'T DO IT! I WON'T DO IT! THERE ARE SOME THINGS THAT ARE EVEN OFF LIMITS FOR COMEDY!!!! NO I TELL YOU!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Hillary will not be held accountable for anything she has done bank on it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm pretty sure no man has ever had the motivation to verify that...


Web Hubbal did.

No surprise she does what she wants. Her constituents and the media make it easy. Laws apply to nobodies, not to the enlightened privaliged ruling class.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

post to wrong discussion.

it wasn't classified at the time. 


You can't hold someone accountable for handling a newspaper that wasn't top secret at the time it was delivered common sense.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Some of it was classified by its very nature, marked as such or not.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

jdbushcraft said:


> Some of it was classified by its very nature, marked as such or not.


Not according to the law

If there is no classification or markings then the first qualifier of the charge is not met according to the elements of the charge

(a) ... "knowingly removes such documents or materials"... or retains...

(c) In this section, the term "classified information of the United States" means information originated, owned, or possessed by the United States Government concerning the national defense or foreign relations of the United States

*that has been determined pursuant to law or Executive order to require protection against unauthorized disclosure in the interests of national security.*

Possessing documents is not enough. You need to know they are classified AND there has to have been a law or executive order.

Since we havn't seen those classified documents, I don't think we are in a position to discuss the matter.

Any argument over how bad the emails were, is not anything any of us can discuss so it is purely rhetoric and fantasy land chat. We could discuss hypotheticals but none of us can discus actualities. We don't know.

You are inclining Hilary knows all US laws and is aware of this, yet the secret service who were in that place, didn't raise any issues to the email server. Nor did former President Bill Clinton. It seems like both the Secret Service and President Bill Clinton didn't seem concerned about this. If these people didn't really think it was an issue, what laws were they suppose to know they didn't. Same goes for current President Obama. Do share what law existed that would have given awareness of an incoming email being classified if it is not marked as such. How can anyone prevent an email being sent? Likewise destruction of emails covered under retention laws would make it not possible to not retain the emails. So you can ask about forwarding etc.. however no we can't say the emails were this or that, we havn't seen them and we won't see them. Second Hilary had to have awareness the emails that were being sent were classiied, but she didn't control what was sent. The person sending would have to question if those emails were classied and if sending them by email was "ok".

Is sending classified and above top secret information via email "ok". I would incline that people wouldn't transmit above top secret information via electronic means susceptable to interception, nor a medium of longterm storage.

In fact I don't think at all there was any awareness of the information sensistivity of unmarked communications at the time of sending or receiving.



> Prior to the transmission of classified material to offices outside OMB, such material will be enclosed in opaque inner and outer covers or envelopes. The inner cover will be sealed and marked with the classification, and the address of the sender and of the addressee. The receipt for the document, OMB Form 87, (not required for Confidential material) will be attached to or placed within the inner envelope to be signed by the recipient and returned to the sender. Receipts will identify the sender, the addressee, and the document, and will contain no classified information. The outer cover or envelope will be sealed and addressed with no identification of its contents.
> (a) Transmittal of Top Secret material. The transmittal of Top Secret material shall be by personnel specifically designated by the EOP Security Officer, or by Department of State diplomatic pouch, by a messenger-courier system specifically created for that purpose. Alternatively, it shall be taken to the White House Situation Room for transmission over secure communications circuits.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Will2 said:


> post to wrong discussion.
> 
> it wasn't classified at the time.
> 
> You can't hold someone accountable for handling a newspaper that wasn't top secret at the time it was delivered common sense.


 When I severed my security clearance changed as my rank did. By the time I was on the way out At least at unit level I knew everything.
From a early point in the service I did not need to see a stamp on something to know it was not for public destitution. She knew full well what she was doing and was using a private server to get around complying with many laws and regulation.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> She knew full well what she was doing and was using a private server to get around complying with many laws and regulation.


She also was 100 percent sure that the laws for other people don't apply to her. They all think that way, laws are for "those other people, not me."


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Denton,
> I'm sorry but this ignorant fool just makes it too easy...


I know when I want to know about American law and how it pertains to an American citizen, I always ask the Canadians first.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Will2 just proves how much trouble we are in. It does not madder what you do . As long as you are true to the liberal agenda even if you do not live it your self you can get away with anything.
People like will2 never bring out how she has stolen from the phony charity and countless other crimes. Ask Hillary where her law license is?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Nevermind....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Will, you are such a wuss. Only pussies report posts! My serious suggestion for you is to get lost. Quit coming around PF if your skin is so thin!


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Will2 has a new title. It appears he is now banned.


----------

